# My "chrome Cousins" Together For The First Time



## Evans200 (Mar 12, 2016)

1962 Hiawatha Silver Jet and 1964 Sears Spaceliner DeLuxe. 

I believe it's time for middleweight bikes to start gaining interest with collectors. Don't get me wrong, I love balloon bikes too. They are the back bone of the hobby. But I think that in order for this hobby to stay strong, our type of bikes has to appeal to young people. And young people don't have a lot of money. That's where the middleweights come into play. They are affordable, ride-able, and if you choose the right ones, every bit as eye-catching as their heavier brothers. That's the key, get the young ones hooked at the right price point. As their addiction and income grows, they'll become full fledged addicts, and pass it on to the next generation. It works with old cars, it can work here too.  Not everybody can afford a 57 Chevy convertible, but a lot of people can afford a 57 Chevy 4 door sedan.  We are the SEDAN collectors, be proud. 


 

 

 If you like and collect middleweights, let it be known. This hobby isn't just about balloon bikes, but ALL old bikes.


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 13, 2016)

Amen Al....

Mike


----------



## hawkster19 (Mar 14, 2016)

That's a couple of beautiful bikes!

I know it's not very "couth" but I love middleweight bikes. I have some nice balloon bikes but I just can't pass up those prices you can get a beautiful middleweight for still. And you described me perfectly even though I'm not young.....I love middleweight bikes and I own a 1952 Chevy 4-door Coupe.


----------



## hawkster19 (Mar 14, 2016)

I was just laughing to myself....I also own a Dyna class Harley so I guess I'm even more about the "middleweights" than I thought.

BTW, none of those people are me or my family. Those are clients with my Harley and Chevy.


----------



## the2finger (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm a ballooner but I love riding my middleweight more like peddling around a VW than a Buick


----------



## jd56 (Mar 27, 2016)

I'll admit, when I started collecting bikes, I was all about the middleweights.  Tanklights, specifically. 
They were more affordable and yes, a lot easier to ride.
I have gravitated to the rarer ballooner market. It's more costly and parts can be a challenge to find.

But, I still have some of my favs of middleweights. 









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Evans200 (Mar 27, 2016)

JD, we're both in the same boat! These darn middleweights can be a real distraction when you collect on a budget. Every time I have half the money saved for a balloon bike, another middleweight pops up that I can't resist, lol. So now, my collection of 5 bikes has one ballooner! But I'm determined that the next one won't be a middleweight (we'll see) I have to balance the collection.


----------



## Bike Mike (Oct 10, 2017)

Evans200 said:


> 1962 Hiawatha Silver Jet and 1964 Sears Spaceliner DeLuxe.
> 
> I believe it's time for middleweight bikes to start gaining interest with collectors. Don't get me wrong, I love balloon bikes too. They are the back bone of the hobby. But I think that in order for this hobby to stay strong, our type of bikes has to appeal to young people. And young people don't have a lot of money. That's where the middleweights come into play. They are affordable, ride-able, and if you choose the right ones, every bit as eye-catching as their heavier brothers. That's the key, get the young ones hooked at the right price point. As their addiction and income grows, they'll become full fledged addicts, and pass it on to the next generation. It works with old cars, it can work here too.  Not everybody can afford a 57 Chevy convertible, but a lot of people can afford a 57 Chevy 4 door sedan.  We are the SEDAN collectors, be proud. View attachment 294807 View attachment 294808 View attachment 294809 If you like and collect middleweights, let it be known. This hobby isn't just about balloon bikes, but ALL old bikes.



Great article beautiful bikes.


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 11, 2017)

"Evans200".....Al's post brings back memories.  He died WAY too young.  I sold him the men's Spaceliner.  Wonder what happened to his collection?  I saw a couple of them on here for sale by his family I assume.  I had been to his place and had seen his great collection.
Miss you Al!

Mike


----------



## Rollo (Oct 11, 2017)

mickeyc said:


> "Evans200".....Al's post brings back memories.  He died WAY too young.  I sold him the men's Spaceliner.  Wonder what happened to his collection?  I saw a couple of them on here for sale by his family I assume.  I had been to his place and had seen his great collection.
> Miss you Al!
> 
> Mike




... I've also been fortunate enough to see his collection just after he passed ... A couple of his ballooners were retained by a family friend ... I ended up with his Monark Coupe deVille ... RIP Al ...


----------



## partsguy (Oct 11, 2017)

Now there is a bike friend I miss. I never got to meet him, but I loved reading his thoughts here on the CABE. RIP Al Sabo.


----------



## Kato (Oct 11, 2017)

I'm pretty sure the Hiawatha Silver Jet was one of Al's bikes.......almost positive.
Al ended up adding a Dial-Your-Ride that I once owned to his collection and did am A++++ clean up and upgrade on it before he passed away.
I didn't get a chance to chat / PM much with him but when I did I could tell he was a class act !!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Rollo (Oct 11, 2017)

... Al with some of his bikes ...


----------



## Space66 (Nov 22, 2017)

I was very fortunate to be able to purchase 5 of Al's bikes and some of the previous owners have commented on this thread. I have not changed anything on any of them and they are all kept in a heated garage.


----------



## Talewinds (Nov 22, 2017)

That Spaceliner is PERFECT! I've always wanted one.


----------



## Space66 (Nov 22, 2017)

Yes, thanks go to all the previous owners who really took care of it. From what I know about this Spaceliner and have been told, it's all original except the pedals. Here's another angle of it.


----------



## jmastuff (Dec 3, 2017)

the2finger said:


> View attachment 295654 I'm a ballooner but I love riding my middleweight more like peddling around a VW than a Buick



let me know when you want to sell your road master, nice bike!


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 4, 2017)

Space66 said:


> Yes, thanks go to all the previous owners who really took care of it. From what I know about this Spaceliner and have been told, it's all original except the pedals. Here's another angle of it.
> 
> View attachment 713296




I sold Al that Spaceliner, bought it from a CABE'r from Ohio (I think).  Al fixed the headlight and  put the red pedals on it.  It still had (has ?) the original Sears tires on it.

I also sold him a red Columbia Torpedo middle weight.  Not sure where that went.  It was in remarkable condition like most of Al's bikes.

Miss Al.......cool guy.

Mike


----------



## Space66 (Dec 6, 2017)

mickeyc said:


> I sold Al that Spaceliner, bought it from a CABE'r from Ohio (I think).  Al fixed the headlight and  put the red pedals on it.  It still had (has ?) the original Sears tires on it.
> 
> I also sold him a red Columbia Torpedo middle weight.  Not sure where that went.  It was in remarkable condition like most of Al's bikes.
> 
> ...




Mike, the Spaceliner still has the original tires and they look good and strong. As noted, I purchased 5 of Al's bikes and know where three others are at, but not sure about the Columbia. Thanks for the additional history on the bike...much appreciated. 

Rick


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 6, 2017)

Space66 said:


> Mike, the Spaceliner still has the original tires and they look good and strong. As noted, I purchased 5 of Al's bikes and know where three others are at, but not sure about the Columbia. Thanks for the additional history on the bike...much appreciated.
> 
> Rick




Cool Rick, glad they're in good hands.

Happy holidays!!

Mike


----------



## jd56 (Dec 9, 2017)

I was shocked to hear Al had gone to bicycle heaven, literally.
He and had I talked many times and offer for quite a while teaching each other tidbits about the hobby.
Many if those calls were about my 51 Columbia I bought from Steve G. in NC before he passed. 
Al talked me into a deal and for it to be shipped to him.

I know this was all about the middleweight but it was good to talk and reminisce about a good friend and fellow hobbyist.


----------



## krateman (Jan 27, 2018)

JD, keep buying the tank lights! I love them and I will buy one, some day, for my wife and I. I still have that '73 Orange Krate project to finish before the Spring!


----------

